# Software update



## richw

The first update is due on Thursday. Apparently it's going to fix all the problems with my box, although I remain slightly sceptical of that.


----------



## cwaring

How nice for you. What about the rest of us?


----------



## richw

You don't have any problems with yours


----------



## cwaring

Other than all those listed in the "bugs" sticky, you mean?


----------



## richw

Mere "featurettes" compared to what some of have to put up with


----------



## cwaring

Hehe. Yeah. My post wasn't serious, of course  Hope you get yours fixed soon!


----------



## andyfoxccp

richw said:


> The first update is due on Thursday. Apparently it's going to fix all the problems with my box, although I remain slightly sceptical of that.


You seem to have the install from hell with yours. Don't suppose they have indicated if the issues are anything to do with the headend you are connected to, so could be related to the various networks they have integrated together to form the Virginnetwork. Seems really odd that we all have seemingly the same box, firmware and software and you end up with multiple ones, and cards that essentially don't work.

Let's hope it benefits you and rest of us see changes ( for the better ) too.
Would be nice for them to advice somewhere ( that we can see ) what is to be in the next release too.


----------



## richw

andyfoxccp said:


> You seem to have the install from hell with yours. Don't suppose they have indicated if the issues are anything to do with the headend you are connected to, so could be related to the various networks they have integrated together to form the Virginnetwork. Seems really odd that we all have seemingly the same box, firmware and software and you end up with multiple ones, and cards that essentially don't work.


They've given no real indication what it might be. The technicians seem to be somewhat limited by what the back office people will let them do.

However, fingers crossed, it has only rebooted once since Saturday evening, despite nothing being done that I know about, or the engineer will admit to. I think that's the longest period of stability for about a fortnight.


----------



## brightonjohn

Can anybody tell me how they know when an up-date is due please?


----------



## richw

I read tea-leaves.

Or when that doesn't work, rely on what the engineer dealing with my fault tells me


----------



## Karnak

richw said:


> The first update is due on Thursday.


Read the thread.


----------



## mikerr

Current version:

15.1.Y3-01-3-C00


----------



## qwiki

When we do get the new version, I suggest we start a new sticky for the bugs to save people trawling through all the stuff that has (hopefully) been fixed.

Call it something like:-

"VM Tivo Bugs & Faults Thread (16.2.Y4-02-4-D01) [NO DISCUSSION]"

(of course, the version number above is just made up for illustration purposes).


----------



## richw

Apparently a list of fixed bugs will be posted on the main VM forums when the update is released.


----------



## andyfoxccp

Is that the private forum that only the select few can get to or an open one?


----------



## richw

andyfoxccp said:


> Is that the private forum that only the select few can get to or an open one?


I presume it'll be on the private forum. Provided you have a Tivo you should be able to get access.


----------



## geekspeak

Doesn't enable 3rd tuner according to SOME reports.


----------



## howardmicks

geekspeak said:


> Doesn't enable 3rd tuner according to SOME reports.


Gonna be a lot of disappointed peeps if thats true


----------



## howardmicks

richw said:


> I presume it'll be on the private forum. Provided you have a Tivo you should be able to get access.


Has anyone got the link to this private forum?


----------



## geekspeak

howardmicks said:


> Gonna be a lot of disappointed peeps if thats true


If true (and It's not certain) then there will be another update for that before end of the month.


----------



## richw

http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/Tivo-Help-Support/bd-p/Tivo

You'll need to request access via http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TV/Tivo-forum/td-p/327575 . They'll usually ask you to PM your account details so they can confirm you have a VM Tivo.


----------



## howardmicks

richw said:


> http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/Tivo-Help-Support/bd-p/Tivo
> 
> You'll need to request access via http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TV/Tivo-forum/td-p/327575 . They'll usually ask you to PM your account details so they can confirm you have a VM Tivo.


Thanks


----------



## sjp

15.1.AE4-01-3-C00 as of around midnight


----------



## howardmicks

Looks like we have 3 tuners ? Just gone into settings,System info then Diagnostics and its showing tuner 0,1+now 2.One thing i have noticed on my tivo is if i go into settings then network connection then network diagnostics its saying port configuration failed(is that anything i have to worry about?)


----------



## sjp

looks like 3 recording tuners - elmo's world, the hoobs and jakers: the adventures of piggley winks all recording while watching a recorded show

recording time has increased to 121 HD and 477 SD

i want backdoors to see uptime


----------



## howardmicks

mine as still got a red and green light on at front of box when in standby,anyone else?


----------



## sjp

howardmicks said:


> mine as still got a red and green light on at front of box when in standby,anyone else?


yup

p.s. what's standby


----------



## doctor.steve

Mine crashed last night about 10pm - may have been software download related? Although it has randomly rebooted before.

Seeing some "garbled" displays already this am and there isn't a fix for the TiVo noise when fast forwarding and rewinding - I think this only affects HD recordings, with SD it seems fine

Yayyy - 3 tuners, I can switch suggestions back on


----------



## howardmicks

sjp said:


> yup
> 
> p.s. what's standby


----------



## geekspeak

Looks like the network transfer history menu has gone?! Not that it had any use but a sign maybe (should one be needed) that nothing to do with networking will happen any time soon?


----------



## Zaichik

I had the red and green lights when I came down this morning, but I had to reboot because TiVo wasn't responding. Didn't have time to check the third tune but I did note that recording capacity had increased and I didn't seem to have the aspect ratio problem any more.


----------



## brightonjohn

sjp said:


> yup
> 
> p.s. what's standby


Actually it's quite good now cos when in standby you can still see that a recording is taking place and that there is life in the box. Previously you had no idea if recordings were happening or even if there was any power going to the box.

So now - in standby - on the left one green and one red light - during use two green lights.

Recording(s) red lights on right show while in standby and in use.

Much more reassuring.:up:


----------



## Zaichik

Uh oh! After I rebooted and put the box in standby, I didn't have any lights. It was just as before.


----------



## andyfoxccp

Seems the 3rd tuner enabled now changes the Info page and channel change actions.
Was watching BBC1, changed over to Nick Jr and now Info page lists BOTH of the channels which can be selected to swap between, previously it just changed the current tuner didn't it.
Also the lower left record icon now has a 'stack' of R symbols rather than just the 1.
Don't suppose we know what else has been done in this release yet do we?

Andy


----------



## kmusgrave

There's a "Tivo Tips" in the Discovery bar advising that you can now record up 3 programmes while watching a previous recording

Actually, there was - its seems to have gone now


----------



## cwaring

sjp said:


> recording time has increased to 121 HD and 477 SD


Interesting. New Codec or more compression I wonder?


----------



## PaulMD

Confirmed by Virgin...



> Hi all,
> 
> The latest software update including third tuner functionality was sent out early this morning. Alex Green will post an announcement including more details later on today.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nick


----------



## Steve5424

cwaring said:


> Interesting. New Codec or more compression I wonder?


Neither, the box now reports a more accurate reading than it did before


----------



## cwaring

^ How's that then?

I also notice that the pointless requirement for a PIN is still there


----------



## Zaichik

Are you still getting the aspect problem, Carl? I only had the box on for a minute or two this morning, but it didn't switch to 14:9.


----------



## deshepherd

Steve5424 said:


> Neither, the box now reports a more accurate reading than it did before


Ration of change 99->121 is suspiciously close to 1/60->1/50 ... so I wonder if the the calculation was working out the number of frames that would be stored at average bandwidth and coverting this to time and had forgot to add

`ifdef NOT_IN_THE_LAND_OF_THE FREE
// those foreigners use slow electricty
`define FRAMERATE 50
`else
// 60Hz - clearly the best electricity in the world
`define FRAMERATE 60
`endif

- n.b. I was in Silicon Valley in '96 when the US had one of its mega blackouts - power line from Oregon into California failed and as grid switched the power surge caused a power station to disconnect as a failsafe which caused a surge on the next station which disconnceted as a failsafe ... until the whole grid from Vancouver down to parts of Mexico and across to Texas was blacked out. The next day a power company executive appeared on TV to assure everyone that "here in the US we have the finest electricity in the world".


----------



## mikerr

Recording 3 things at once:









Note the empty double quotes above, probably for a description at some point.










I can't see much else new, some programmes are now linked in catchup from the "historical EPG",
though not all - IMO it's still better to goto "explore this show" and jump to catchup from there,
as that way you get to see all episodes, and wishlist/youtube etc if it's not on catchup.


----------



## sjp

cwaring said:


> I also notice that the pointless requirement for a PIN is still there


i was hoping that it would start (stop more like) on the first post watershed recording after the upgrade.

probably dreaming though


----------



## OzSat

mikerr said:


> Recording 3 things at once:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice the empty double quotes, probably for a description.


or episode title ?


----------



## dmeldrum

cwaring said:


> ^ How's that then?
> 
> I also notice that the pointless requirement for a PIN is still there


I selected a "Channel Off Air" programme on Sky Sports 4 which began at 3am and was still going at 8am. It didn't ask me for a PIN.

I can't be certain that this has changed, but I've certainly been asked for PIN in those circumstances before.


----------



## brightonjohn

I've just been asked for my pin just to watch 'click'!


----------



## mikerr

cwaring said:


> I also notice that the pointless requirement for a PIN is still there


If it only applies to new recordings, we won't know until tomorrow - unless anyone has some from the early hours after the update?


----------



## Steve5424

cwaring said:


> ^ How's that then?
> 
> I also notice that the pointless requirement for a PIN is still there


Basically it wasn't reporting the total recording times correctly but after a small bug fix it's now giving a correct report of 127 hrs for hd instead of 99 hrs as it was before.


----------



## brightonjohn

mikerr said:


> If it only applies to new recordings, we won't know until tomorrow - unless anyone has some from the early hours after the update?


Click was broadcast at 3 this morning and still needed the pin. Doctors from yesterday didn't.


----------



## richw

brightonjohn said:


> Click was broadcast at 3 this morning and still needed the pin. Doctors from yesterday didn't.


Yours might not have updated by then. It my maths and memory is right, mine rebooted sometime after 3.


----------



## Zaichik

richw said:


> Yours might not have updated by then. It my maths and memory is right, mine rebooted sometime after 3.


Yeah, but yours is always rebooting!


----------



## richw

Zaichik said:


> Yeah, but yours is always rebooting!


Hopefully not any more


----------



## Queb

Software upgrade reported on digitalspy.co.uk, but they got it wrong



> However, the cable operator has now activated the third tuner inside the 1 terabyte TiVo set top box, meaning users can simultaneously record two programmes while watching a third.


Have emailed them to correct it


----------



## warrenrb

Re: the recording size change, I was deleting some stuff last night and noted TiVo was 62% full.

This morning putting on some TV for the kids I noticed it was 58% and thought "What the hell? Has TiVo deleted something of it's own accord???". Glad to read the reports today.

Also noticed the strange "1 green, 1 red" light combo and thought it was strange.

Chuffed about the extra tuner - having had 1 tuner on TiVo for so long, I didn't think it would be a big deal, but a couple of times I've been recording two things and wanted to watch some On Demand, and had to stop something. It'll be even better if in the future OD migrates to streaming via the dedicated BB connection, and not using one of the tuners...


----------



## Zaichik

Queb said:


> Software upgrade reported on digitalspy.co.uk, but they got it wrong
> 
> Have emailed them to correct it


It's not really wrong - just incomplete!


----------



## passingbat

Zaichik said:


> It's not really wrong - just incomplete!


It's wrong and DS need to put it right; 3 *recordable* tuners is a massive functionality feature and it should not be overlooked IMHO.


----------



## Queb

passingbat said:


> It's wrong and DS need to put it right; 3 *recordable* tuners is a massive functionality feature and it should not be overlooked IMHO.


They have updated it


----------



## mikerr

it's still slightly wrong though 


digitalspy said:


> users can simultaneously record two programmes while watching a third, or record three separate channels at the same time.


since you can record three programmes at once, while watching a fourth [recording]


----------



## kmusgrave

passingbat said:


> It's wrong and DS need to put it right; 3 *recordable* tuners is a massive functionality feature and it should not be overlooked IMHO.


But what they said is correct - you _can_ do that. You can do more as well, of course.

Just like the original Tivo adverts said that Tivos could "Pause Live TV"


----------



## passingbat

kmusgrave said:


> But what they said is correct - you _can_ do that. You can do more as well, of course.
> 
> Just like the original Tivo adverts said that Tivos could "Pause Live TV"


Yes, but digital spy is one of the main places to go for information on digital services and a good place to go when compairing services, so they need to get the *full *details correct.

I'm glad they have now corrected it.


----------



## tdenson

richw said:


> I presume it'll be on the private forum. Provided you have a Tivo you should be able to get access.


I'm still waiting for access to that, and I pm'ed the forum bod a week ago

(few minutes later)
Oops, I do have access but didn't receive an email telling me.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

I asked a fortnight ago 

Seems to be for the chosen few only.


----------



## tdenson

Tony Hoyle said:


> I asked a fortnight ago
> 
> Seems to be for the chosen few only.


If it's like me, you may have access but they just haven't told you.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Nope.. "Sorry, you do not have sufficient privileges for that action."


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Only change seems to be the 3 tuners.. I'm noticing other bugs that haven't been fixed 

I hope it's not like sky where they do nothing but cosmetic changes.


----------



## howardmicks

Tony Hoyle said:


> Only change seems to be the 3 tuners.. I'm noticing other bugs that haven't been fixed
> 
> I hope it's not like sky where they do nothing but cosmetic changes.


There are rumours to be at least another update before end of march,There prioty was getting the 3rd tuner active before april 1st(supposed official launch day) and is a big selling point as far a vm is concerned


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

passingbat said:


> Yes, but digital spy is one of the main places to go for information on digital services and a good place to go when compairing services, so they need to get the *full *details correct.
> 
> I'm glad they have now corrected it.


What is this, 2004? Nobody goes to DS for media news anymore. Have you seen the front page?



mikerr said:


> it's still slightly wrong though
> 
> since you can record three programmes at once, while watching a fourth


I'm pretty sure you can only record two at once and watch a third.


----------



## Queb

VirginMediaPhil said:


> What is this, 2004? Nobody goes to DS for media news anymore. Have you seen the front page?
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can only record two at once and watch a third.


You can 100% record three programs


----------



## Tony Hoyle

VirginMediaPhil said:


> What is this, 2004? Nobody goes to DS for media news anymore. Have you seen the front page?
> 
> I'm pretty sure you can only record two at once and watch a third.


You can record 3 things at once... I'm doing it right now.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Tony Hoyle said:


> You can record 3 things at once... I'm doing it right now.


And watch live TV at the same time? No, otherwise it would have 4 tuners.


----------



## howardmicks

VirginMediaPhil said:


> And watch live TV at the same time? No, otherwise it would have 4 tuners.


you can watch something you have recorded whilst recording 3 and i believe vm are going update the software for the modem so it runs at 20meg so then you will be able to watch vod whilst recording 3 RESULT


----------



## ptruman

howardmicks said:


> you can watch something you have recorded whilst recording 3 and i believe vm are going update the software for the modem so it runs at 20meg so then you will be able to watch vod whilst recording 3 RESULT


Indeed. A Tuner is just that, a receiver. There is nothing stopping a correctly built box outputting a DIFFERENT (i.e. saved) signal over HDMI, which is not used for recording.

If you want to watch something "live", then yes,you can only record two things, unless you are watching what you're recording 'live' - but otherwise you can watch a recording and record three things...


----------



## tdenson

I note that Radio navigation is still not working. Fast forward still moves through the recording unusably fast and rewind does nothing at all. I could understand the first in terms of the file size of recordings (audio disk space vs video disk space) but not the second.


----------



## cwaring

Zaichik said:


> Are you still getting the aspect problem, Carl? I only had the box on for a minute or two this morning, but it didn't switch to 14:9.


Mine did


----------



## Zaichik

Yeah, so did mine this evening!


----------



## MrHoggie

would be nice to see a full list of the updates done ?
Virgin can say what updates are coming or there dates, if they miss a date for the update.
A few will moan, so a simple list of what has been updated would be nice.

I have an access code for remotely connecting to my tivo, but no instructions on how or connecting to my home network. would be nice to send recordings over to my home server. then i know i can watch what i want anywhere 

or a page for tivo on the virgin media player for tivo. so i can use that to watch my recordings. i can already set up tivo to record via the web.

Just a thought
Phil


----------



## passingbat

VirginMediaPhil said:


> What is this, 2004? Nobody goes to DS for media news anymore. Have you seen the front page?
> 
> *I'm pretty sure you can only record two at once and watch a third*.


Maybe you should visit DS (in 2011). There, you would find out that you are wrong.


----------



## John McE

One thing to beware of is that, now that the third tuner is activated, it doesn't seem to add back in recordings from season passes where with only two tuners, a third would have been impossible.


----------



## kmusgrave

John McE said:


> One thing to beware of is that, now that the third tuner is activated, it doesn't seem to add back in recordings from season passes where with only two tuners, a third would have been impossible.


It should do. It has put some items in my todo list which previously had clashes.


----------



## John McE

I had season passes for Coronation Street and American Idol. When, a few days ago I went to set Comic Relief to record, it told me there was a clash, so I cancelled tonight's American Idol Results show, and added Comic Relief.

When I thought to check today, the results show which now could be recorded, using the new third tuner wasn't set to record, and I added it manually.

Now it might well be that because I had spefically cancelled that showing, so that I could record Comic Relief, but certainly in this instance it hasn't then added back the AI episode I had to cancel.


----------



## kmusgrave

John McE said:


> Now it might well be that because I had spefically cancelled that showing, so that I could record Comic Relief, .


Yes, that would do it. Once you cancel it it thinks you don't want it any more.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

passingbat said:


> Maybe you should visit DS (in 2011). There, you would find out that you are wrong.


I do visit DS Forums, not the main page, as that has completely been taken over by showbiz news. Even the co-founder has left now.

And as several posters have already pointed out, I was right. You can only record two programmes at once whilst watch LIVE TV, not VOD or recorded. LIVE.


----------



## Brangdon

One bug I've noticed fixed: now when you drill down into a Guide entry, when you've finished it puts you back where you were.

It'll be handy to have the third tuner for Comic Relief tonight. The other two were already busy with Criminal Minds, True Blood and the like. Fridays are quite a busy night.


----------



## passingbat

VirginMediaPhil said:


> I do visit DS Forums, not the main page, as that has completely been taken over by showbiz news. Even the co-founder has left now.
> 
> And as several posters have already pointed out, I was right. You can only record two programmes at once whilst watch LIVE TV, not VOD or recorded. LIVE.


You can spin it how you want, but your first post said the third tuner was now active and the functionality you described was the same as the V+.

Being able to record on the third tuner is a *massive* functionality upgrade over the V+ and you said that wasn't the case.

BTW, most people are able to navigate past the main page on DS. The co-founder who has just left, said showbiz news was *added* to the site; I don't recall him saying that it was at the expense of digital services news.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

I never said that being able to record on third tuner wasn't a massive functionality upgrade at all! I said you can't record two programmes and the same time whilst watching a third live programme!


----------



## mikerr

VirginMediaPhil said:


> I'm pretty sure you can only record two at once and watch a third.





VirginMediaPhil said:


> I said you can't record two programmes and the same time whilst watching a third live programme!


On V+ you can only record 2 - on Tivo you can record 3.

The point being you can record three and watch a fourth recorded programme, all at the same time now on TiVo.


----------



## kmusgrave

VirginMediaPhil said:


> I I said you can't record two programmes and the same time whilst watching a third live programme!


Er, yes you can?


----------



## sjp

kmusgrave said:


> Er, yes you can?


agreed, just switched live to the rugby and set recordings for bbc2 and itv1. was able to move the "watching live" tuner to other channels OK.


----------

